# Baling Hay On A Budget - How To Get Started Video



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

We are making a series of videos about how to get started baling hay on a budget with older equipment. Over the course of the next few months, we will upload more videos - specific to each piece of equipment, tractors, techniques and lessons learned. This is by no means a haymakers handbook, but is our fun attempt to share some of our hay experiences that might help someone else figure out how to make square bales of hay on a budget. Visit our YouTube channel, JHJ-Farm, for additional videos.


----------



## Ephrona (Jul 7, 2020)

Very useful, thanks for shares.


----------

